# USDA CRP ground available for hay...



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Check out the article...how do think it will affect the hay market? Low quality filler...bring hay prices down? Comments/Thoughts...

Excerpt from... http://www.usda.gov/wps/portal/!ut/p/_s.7_0_A/7_0_1OB?contentidonly=true&contentid=2008/05/0137.xml ...

Prices for most field crops have advanced to record or near record levels in recent months, reflecting strong demand, tight supplies and competition for acres. The increased demand for commodities and resulting higher prices has impacted the livestock industry in particular.

More than 24 million acres of land enrolled in CRP will be eligible for this critical feed use program. USDA estimates that this program will make available up to 18 million tons of forage worth $1.2 billion.

Eligible land may not be hayed or grazed until after the end of the primary nesting season. Also, some of the eligible land or forage of the land must be reserved for wildlife and any land that is used under this authority must have a conservation plan. In many instances, the removal of some of the grass cover will increase the diversity of the stand and provide long-term benefits for wildlife. Further, the most environmentally-sensitive land enrolled in CRP will not be eligible. The land will be subject to a site inspection to ensure compliance with the conservation plan. No rental payment reduction will be assessed on contracts being utilized for this critical use. However, a $75 fee will be charged to process the required contract modification.


----------



## Riverside Cattle (Jun 4, 2008)

It should take some of the pressure off the feeder hay market but CRP ground just doesn't make very good hay. I wouldn't even feed it to my cattle unless I had a cheap grain source to supplement with but I don't think that is going to happen anytime soon. For me even expensive hay is cheaper than feeding junk hay.

-rsc


----------

